# Framing a lid for steam shower.



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm bidding a bath remodel that involves a steam shower. The 4' x 5' shower is located in the corner with a 13' high vaulted ceiling above. For aesthetics, I would really like to avoid building the soffit all the way up to the top, I would like to build a lid to sit above the shower and leave open above the newly created ledge. There is a closet framed out in the other corner with a height of 8'4". It would look best to match the height and keep it proportioned. 

The ceiling of the shower will be 7'6" or so, to allow for ceiling mounted shower head. So the height of this soffit will be around 12" tall. There are no adjacent joist in the side walls to cantilever framing and no support on two sides of this structure where the glass panels will be. 

Has anyone done a similar install before? I'm trying to see what options I can come up with. The pic attached is a similar install, but is on the low side and they tied it into the ceiling, which I need to avoid.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a pic the room I'm working with.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Can the shower door guys make the corner post structural?33

or hang it from a small diameter rod or cable.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

The door will be frameless. 

Cables were my first thought and a viable option, but not sure if he will go for it. It would certainly be the easiest way.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe have some sort of steel bracket made that will run up the wall and then cantilever out. Would need to be heavy duty to support the glass I suppose.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

On a house we sold we had very similar setup with cathedral ceiling and a skylight in the ensuite, we ended up getting a 10mm slab of tempered glass to hang over the shower.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Have someone fabricate two flat iron L brackets. Install 4x4 posts in the walls. Built the brackets to the posts. You could even attach them together.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I like that idea TNTSERVICES.

Could even frame out the rest in steel, cap both top and bottom with 3/4" osb/plywood and it should be nice and rigid.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure why I didn't think of steel, considering I started the trades setting red iron. Seems like the perfect solution. 

Now I have to determine what steel to use..sh!t makes my head hurt using calculators to spec material. I think channel or angle will be needed over flat bar, if I were to go with a short 2"-3" profile. The outer rim will be 2x10 with 2x4 joist recessed to hide the sloped ceiling. I would like to keep the steel above the joist framing. 



Thank you all.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

After the L frame steel , frame it out with light weight steel studs or joists 12" o.c. Then use foam board for ceiling lid. Tile it with large thin tile. Put in insulation from above and close the top off with 3/8 floor grade plywood glue and screwed.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's essentially my plan. As of know, I anticipate using C3x6 channel bolted to 11 1/4" LVL for the rim so the intermediate joist are recessed into the lid. 

I've gone almost exclusive with Kerdi board on showers. So much better than CBU and hydroban


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm told wedi is a stronger board than kerdi but It also needs a coating for steam shower use. Don't know about kerdi for that application. USG's foam board is a denser foam so maybe check into that for your shower.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Why not just go full height with the glass and then tile the ceiling?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Or do a glass ceiling... That would be cool.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> I'm told wedi is a stronger board than kerdi but It also needs a coating for steam shower use. Don't know about kerdi for that application. USG's foam board is a denser foam so maybe check into that for your shower.


 Kerdi board meets the new perm requirements for steam, not sure about usg. Kerdi membrane does not, only the DS membrane. 



mrcharles said:


> Why not just go full height with the glass and then tile the ceiling?


 ceiling is too high. Steam would rise to the top of the enclosure and would need to upsize the generator to make up for it.


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

why not have a hang the corner with a support beam tying at an angle up to the corner of the room? At that height, you can't see it from the the outside.


----------

